# Game 60: Bobcats vs. Sonics



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (22-37) vs. Seattle Supersonics (23-35)

9 p.m., Key Arena
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Coach Bernie Bickerstaff is flirting with the idea of starting rookie 7-footer Ryan Hollins or veteran Jake Voskuhl in Emeka Okafor's absence. Derek Anderson would come off the bench.

*SONICS UPDATE:* 
All-Star shooting guard Ray Allen has bone spurs in his left ankle. He might not play today or the rest of the season.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Sonics




































Ridnour/Allen/Lewis/Wilcox/Collison

*KEY TO THE MATCHUP:* 
Who guards Rashard Lewis? 








Bobcats execs might be watching Lewis closely. If he opts out, Lewis is a logical target for the Bobcats in free agency over the summer.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA on Rashard Lewis to start off the game probably going to be a long night


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Gerald about got killed on that one luckily Collison caught him. He was bout to get upper cut

4-2 'Cats 9 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Feltons really looking for his shot right now and I doubt that is going to end up being a good thing

Right now theres no interior defense once again

9-6 Bobcats 7 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Watching Brezec and Collison try and outjump each other is pretty funny lol


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison's cheers are just as loud as the ones for Seattle players. He's playing pretty well early

That looked like goaltending

19-13 Bobcats 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What exactly was that defense by Voskuhl? It looked like an intentional foul but there's no reason to do it in the first quarter. He just hugged him as soon as he got the ball

27-22 1 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

End of the first 27-23 playing pretty well

The Sonic arena is so quiet right now, no wonder their owners were thinking about moving.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's us doing a good job on him or Rashard Lewis just playing horrible but Rashard Lewis is playing horrible. Airballs, offensive fouls he should be killing us right now we don't have anyone capable of defending him

29-28 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Too many turnovers, we're losin control of this one now. Ray Allens really heating up. He's already got 17

37-32 Sonics 5 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We have all wing players in the game right now and we're still turnin the ball over. Seattle's starting to pull away

47-38 1 min left in the half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

So Hollins goes from possibly starting to not playing in the first half. This small lineup isn't working Bernie realize it and put in a big even if it's not Hollins

Carroll gets the buzzer beater

Halftime 51-45 Sonics


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we aren't getting blown out...Seattle must suck


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least we must have the hottest color analyst in the league


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol Well 4 point play for Lewis pretty much just changed that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> At least we must have the hottest color analyst in the league


and she actually knows what she's talking about. Some guy's gon end up bein lucky as hell


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now we're getting blown out...I should rewind that and see who was checking Lewis.Is Ray Allen still out with bone spurs or whatever?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nooo it's not even effecting him he had 21 first half points


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't really know what the hell's going on

We're down by 5 at 8 min
We're down by 12 at 6.30
We're down by 3 at 5


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brezec is actually looking pretty decent in the short while I've been watching this game.I don't recall the last time I saw him look this active...

Maybe he knows that he's losing millions with the way he regressed this year


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Bulls board had a thread about going after him and they were all willing to give him full MLE. He was playing pretty well against the Blazers before we started getting destroyed.

Playing in the world championships really killed him and I'm guessing he'll be doing it again next year?

68-67 Sonics 1 min left in the 3rd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I watched a lot of Slovenija's WC games on the internet and on tv....Primoz was a freaking monster in those games.I think he shot something close to 70% and had tremendous production in limitted minutes.I was really pumped about his play,but then he goes though training camp and after they say he's exhausted.He just hasn't come close to the level of play he had last year.It's really disheartening.Only good thing is that we might be able to re-sign him cheap and hope he can get back on track.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, I remember you putting up a thread about him but I didn't know he played that well. We'd be so much better if we were getting consistant production from that 5 spot and not having to play small ball every game. Oh well it'll be worth the high pick

76-72 Seattle 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If Seattle had anyone decent besides Allen and Lewis we'd be getting killed in this game. Theres no one doing anything for them. Wilkins should be exploiting Morrison all day but he's just been throwin up bricks

83-81 Seattle 5 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

International ball is a lot different in the type of interior players you come up against.Most of them have that mid range jumper Primoz can hit,but not many of them are the big strong guys that push Primoz around like he's a ragdoll.It seems to me that his physical deficiencies have gotten even worse this year.His stamina was a big problem last year,but this year he's not playing enough for stamina to come into play and still he seems to be running on fumes even when he's not hardly playing.The things he needed to improve in the offseason to beccome a really good player just seem to have gotten so much worse.Primoz could add some upper body strength and become a really effective center,at least in comparison to how weak the position is.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Voskuhls getting the closeout minutes today and he isn't playin that bad either

91-89 Seattle 2 min left

Morrison just dunked it?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton that was a horrible shot. Stop going up for layups tryin to draw the foul and just try and make the shot

96-89 Seattle 1:25 left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to see another angle on that Carroll play.It sure looked like Matt was fouled big time,but that wasn't a good look live


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie why do you have the small lineup in Raymond can't guard Ray Allen, DA held him in the 3rd quarter and when we go back to small ball he goes right back to his old form

Wow, Carroll got killed on that one and we get a no call

96-89 24.3 left this ones probably over


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Game over 96-89 Seattle wins


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know we play at PHX...I forgot who the game on this trip is....God we just look like a horrible ball team right now.I know Emeka makes up for a lot of deficiencies,but really we just don't have much talent when you take him and May from the rotation.


----------

